# It was on fire when I picked it up.



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Took a long time for me to see it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

So long as there's a window or door between who cares? never done it but no homeowner/ contractor is going to count corses. So long as you aren't laying 4's and 9's no one will ever know. (except the mason who comes to do some repairs in 60 years. He'll chuckle but won't care)


----------



## RiverCityMason (Jun 17, 2010)

OHH man those lil bastards suck lol. Ive had a few in my day. One was my own fault which like you the openings saved my ass. Last one was the builders blunder. They had the soffits off by 2" from one side to the other somehow and come to cross over the 2 large garage doors is when i noticed the problem. As they had it we would have had to rip a course over the soliders at a slant to meet the other soffit. Well i aint putting my name on something like that no way no how.

Had to peel down a good 4ft of wall and adjust coursing. Never ran into that before in all my years. Now i make damn sure the that all soffits are at the same elevation before any layout begins. Its a kick in the seeds bro, i know. Your recovery looks real good though:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

Coming in late on this. I am not a mason by trade but do a lot of brick and block work when I have to, it all pays the bills. Anyway do you guys use a transit or laser to check anything as you go. I am always checking block work as I go, as a matter of fact I use it to set each corner block. Brick i I use it to place some key marks on the wall at several locations so I can't go wrong. I am not trying to be a smart ass, just wondering.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Builders level/transit for block if it's a foundation. For brick and manufactured stone I measure down from the roof trusses.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Paul B said:


> Coming in late on this. I am not a mason by trade but do a lot of brick and block work when I have to, it all pays the bills. Anyway do you guys use a transit or laser to check anything as you go. I am always checking block work as I go, as a matter of fact I use it to set each corner block. Brick i I use it to place some key marks on the wall at several locations so I can't go wrong. I am not trying to be a smart ass, just wondering.


You dont have to use it to check each course. Once your up high enough to make a benchmark use a tape off of that.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I had bench marks to work with, I just never turned the tape around to check the actual measurement. 

Normally I check all the corners of a job to make sure all is ok. When I discovered the initial difference at the other end of the house, I just chalked it up to a bad ruler with loose joints. I tossed the ruler and grabbed a new one and didn't go back to the problem corner. 

The builder confessed to me later that this corner was in fact off about an inch from all the other corners and he still has to figure out how to get the soffit on with it looking ok. He hasn't determined what exactly happened, but did measure all corners of the house from brick ledge to top plate and this corner is short. 

I am done with the house now and I am waiting to see how they finish the siding and soffit. (Gables are siding, not sure what material) He is going to have a different reveal from one end of the house to the other and I think he is going to be in a pickle, but I bet he figures something out. 

Good builder, but something happened here that cannot be explained by a loose ruler. I still should have been double checking my level and figured it out before it was too late.


----------

